# Blackfin tuna



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Decided to fish yesterday but couldn't make it to the nipple because it was bad roughso we decided to head towards Pensacola and troll the beach caught 2 kings a few Spanish mackerel and an 26 pound blackfin o and did o mention it was rough maybe8 foot swells


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Yep, the black fins are here. Fantasic eating.*


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

A nearshore Tuna beats the hell out of a 70 mile Tuna any day!


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice job. Surprised didn't see a sailfish along the beach as they are catching them regularly.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Can't wait to get out there again and catch my first BFT within a mile of the beach! What's the best thing to use for them?


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm new to kayak fishing and haven't gone offshore in god knows how long. Can someone describe or post a picture of a good rig to use to possibly hook a BFT ?


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

We used cigs on a duster but I ran a small chugger on the short flat hoping for a sail.that's the reason we went was for tuna and a sail and because it wa to rough to go to the nipple


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

My buddy will post pics later this week


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I saw several Sailfish working bait pods last weekend within 2 miles of the beach. Me and some friends were on our kayaks and got pretty close.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)




----------

